# Exploring the People of Middle-earth: Sauron—Craftsman, Ring-giver, and Dark Lord



## Erestor Arcamen (May 30, 2019)

Apparently, I didn't see that this was a series on Tor.com. This week the *article* discusses Sauron and I thought it was a pretty good write-up.


> Sauron’s fall is, however, of an altogether different kind than that of Melkor. Unlike his master, Sauron did not desire the annihilation of the world, but rather the sole possession of it (note how similarly Melkor corrupted Fëanor and Sauron). In fact, it was original Sauron’s virtue that drew him to Melkor: Tolkien writes that “he loved order and coordination, and disliked all confusion and wasteful friction. (It was the apparent will and power of Melkor to effect his designs quickly and masterfully that had first attracted Sauron to him)” (Morgoth’s Ring, hereafter MR, 396).



Edit: The rest of the Middle-Earth articles in this series can be found *here*.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 8, 2019)

I took great pleasure in reading more of those contributions there, Erestor Arcamen!

There are some really nice essays there; thx a bunch for pointing to that website here!


----------

